# Sig Op career day



## Fruss (14 Jun 2004)

Hi, I was wondering, I know there's a reserve Comm unit here in Vancouver, I was wondering if I go on a "career day" on Sig Op, will it be like Reg F? I know I'm a little old to do a career day, but like many of you said before, 25 is not old at all to join!!  ;D

And is someone in this unit? I would like to know when is the best time for me to see it in action? on weekdays, on weekend? and who should I call to do that..  

And, I think most important thing, is it possible to make a career day??  :


----------



## willy (15 Jun 2004)

744 Communication Regiment is a unit of the Communication Reserve which is located at the Jericho Garrison in Vancouver, which is right by Jericho Beach.  I joined the military at that unit myself, though I have since changed units a couple of times.  Their address and phone number are:

744 (Vancouver) Communication Regiment
4050 West 4th Avenue
Vancouver British Columbia Canada V6R 1P6
Phone: 604 861-1745 Fax: 604-225-2929

I can't say for sure whether they have any sort of career day coming up, though I doubt that they do.  Unfortunately, I can almost guarantee that you will have missed the cutoff date for any sort of summer training for this year, but I encourage you to at least give them a call if you're at all interested in joining.  And no, 25 isn't nearly too old.


----------



## Jascar (17 Jun 2004)

744 Regiment is closed for the summer.


----------



## willy (17 Jun 2004)

I think you'll nonetheless find that the day staff are still there.


----------



## Fruss (17 Jun 2004)

Thanks guys, I'll call in July to see what's happening..  now, I have my moving to plan..  it's only 2 weeks ahead..  :


----------



## Jascar (18 Jun 2004)

The recruiting staff is gone for the summer.


----------



## Fruss (22 Jun 2004)

Thanks guys...   I will leave them a message and if they call me before I join, well, I'll see what I'll do!   

If anyone else want to describe a normal RegF Sig Op day, feel free! either on a base or when on a mission..


----------



## Gilligan (10 Dec 2004)

Okay, for starters, if you want to get a feel for a RegF sig op's day, I wouldn't stop by 744.  I've been with the unit for almost 4 years, and have worked with a few reg force units during that time, and I can honestly say that they are very much opposite.  When you go to a res training day/weekend, it's just that, it's basically making up with lost time, and everything that the reg force units take 2 or so weeks to do, we do in 2 days.  

From what I hear about the "usual" RegF sig op day.....it's rather boring....of course, that's mostly hearsay, as I have really only experienced the field life....which is GREAT!  But the day to day stuff is rather monotonous.


----------



## elbarto (10 Dec 2004)

Geez, I don't know if there _is_ such a thing as a "normal" Sig Op day. 

Depending on where your posting is, there is quite a variety of tasks that a person can find themselves doing.

In a field unit - in garrison, the lion's share of the day is usually spent doing maintenance and upkeep.  This includes any number of items from vehicles,to communications equipment etc.  Also, when in Garrison, it is common for a person to have secondary duties to perform.  These would be something like Safety rep, Transport rep, or something similar. 

I don't know if I would necessarily describe Garrison life as monotonous or boring.  Personally I found that a typical week would be quite varied in the tasks I would be doing day-to-day.  Many times tasks are assigned in morning as they come up.

The other side of the Sig Op house is when one is posted to what is commonly referred to as a static unit.  This would be where a person does not normally deploy on training exercises in a field environment.  In this type of situation, one's days can be more along the lines of an office worker.  There is normally shift work involved in a static unit, but the duties are also quite varied.


----------



## Veterans son (12 Dec 2004)

Frank the Tank said:
			
		

> Hi, I was wondering, I know there's a reserve Comm unit here in Vancouver, I was wondering if I go on a "career day" on Sig Op, will it be like Reg F? I know I'm a little old to do a career day, but like many of you said before, 25 is not old at all to join!!   ;D
> 
> And is someone in this unit? I would like to know when is the best time for me to see it in action? on weekdays, on weekend? and who should I call to do that..
> 
> And, I think most important thing, is it possible to make a career day??   :



That is an excellent question, Frank!


----------



## Gilligan (13 Dec 2004)

hmmm....career day.....I don't think those exist.....too many security problems.....???

the only thing I could suggest is maybe talking to the recruiter at 744, who is Cpl Kluczinsky.


----------



## Radop (4 Feb 2005)

Gilligan said:
			
		

> Okay, for starters, if you want to get a feel for a RegF sig op's day, I wouldn't stop by 744.   I've been with the unit for almost 4 years, and have worked with a few reg force units during that time, and I can honestly say that they are very much opposite.   When you go to a res training day/weekend, it's just that, it's basically making up with lost time, and everything that the reg force units take 2 or so weeks to do, we do in 2 days.
> 
> From what I hear about the "usual" RegF sig op day.....it's rather boring....of course, that's mostly hearsay, as I have really only experienced the field life....which is GREAT!   But the day to day stuff is rather monotonous.



Yes it takes us three weeks to fix the problems the res make.  If you want to learn the proper way of doing things, talk to the pros don't get the reserves to show you.  These are the same people who think a Light Det is a QRT or LCT.  I would like to see you set up a NCCIS hvy det in 2 days.


----------



## Canadian Sig (14 Mar 2005)

Radop,

    Think those same res guys could set up our entire brigade cp in a few hours like the sqn does?


----------



## Radop (14 Mar 2005)

Remember in BTE when A Tp and B Tp were taking bragging rights over minutes apart.  I remember setting up that monster of a CP in less than an hour and a half.  It was crazy fast but remember, most of us worked on that CP and we brought a lot of experience into that exercise.  The reserves could never have done that and would take months to get to that level.  That is not a shot at the reserves but a lack of training that would get them to that level.  We need to do more intergrated training with them so that they see how we do things and how to adjust thier training to be more compatible with ours.


----------



## Canadian Sig (15 Mar 2005)

Couldnt agree more


----------



## Radop (16 Mar 2005)

Just to let you know, we just had a job fare here in Kingston.  This seams to be how the military wants to recruit more and more.  The people who are interested in joining get to talk to the people who actually do the job not someones opinion as to what that job is or entails.


----------



## Canadian Sig (17 Mar 2005)

Well that was one of the things that always irked me. How much does a Navy hull tech in Regina know about being a 215? I know they will try their best to research the job but in the end they dont know much more than the guy they are trying to recruit.  :akimbo:


----------



## Radop (19 Mar 2005)

Each recruiting center should have at least one army, navy and air force NCM and Officer so they the potential recruit can ask questions and get real answers or at least be pointed in the right direction.  A naval Hull Tech would still know what the military is about but he should point the person to another recruiter who is more familiar with the branch that the person is trying to get into.


----------

